# Patrolman Scott A. Wertz - Reading, PA



## splewis1977 (Oct 19, 2004)

_Sun Aug 6, 4:47 PM ET_ READING, Pa. - A plainclothes police officer responding to a report of a fight near City Hall was shot in the chest and died Sunday, officials said.

Patrolman Scott A. Wertz and another officer were chasing Cletus C. Rivera when the suspect fired two shots, at least one of which struck Wertz, Mayor Tom McMahon said.
Wertz, 40, was not wearing a bulletproof vest, authorities said. He was shot just after 2 a.m. outside a convenience store.

The other officer tackled Rivera and took him into custody. Authorities said they were preparing to file a murder charge against him.
Wertz was a nine-year veteran assigned to an auto-theft task force. He is survived by a wife and two sons.

"Our hearts go out to the Wertz family and to his brother officers on the Reading Police Department," McMahon said.
Rivera, 24, had been arrested in July after a domestic dispute and charged with holding a gun to a woman's heat and threatening to kill her.
Reading, a city of more than 80,000, is about 50 miles northwest of Philadelphia.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: Sadness*










AP Photo/Reading Police Department

Officer Scott A. Wertz


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Officer in Reading, Pa., fatally shot near City Hall*

*Officer Down: Scott Wertz* - [Reading, Pennsylvania]

*








AP
Biographical Info*
*Age:* 40
*Additional Info:* Officer Scott Wertz had served with the Reading Police Department for 9 years. He is survived by his wife and two sons.
*I**ncident Details*

*Cause of Death:* Wertz died from being shot while responding to a report of a fight. *Date of Incident:* August 6, 2006

*Officer in Reading, Pa., fatally shot near City Hall*
The Associated Press
*READING*, Pa.- A plainclothes police officer responding to a report of a fight near City Hall was shot in the chest and died Sunday, officials said.

Patrolman Scott A. Wertz and another officer were chasing Cletus C. Rivera when the suspect fired two shots, at least one of which struck Wertz, Mayor Tom McMahon said.

Wertz, 40, was not wearing a bulletproof vest, authorities said. He was shot just after 2 a.m. outside a convenience store.

The other officer tackled Rivera and took him into custody. Authorities said they were preparing to file a murder charge against him.

Wertz was a nine-year veteran assigned to an auto-theft task force. He is survived by a wife and two sons.

"Our hearts go out to the Wertz family and to his brother officers on the Reading Police Department," McMahon said.

Rivera, 24, had been arrested in July after a domestic dispute and charged with holding a gun to a woman's heat and threatening to kill her.

Reading, a city of more than 80,000, is about 50 miles northwest of Philadelphia.








_Copyright 2006 Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten, or redistributed._


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Hundreds Turn Out for Slain Pennsylvania Officer's Funeral*

* 









AP Photo/Bradley C. Bower

The flag draped casket of slain Reading officer Scott Wertz is carried from the Sovereign Center following funeral services Aug. 9.

* 
*Story by nbc10.com*

There was an emotional tribute Wednesday to a fallen hero as mourners celebrated the life of Reading police Officer Scott Wertz. 
Wertz, 40, was gunned down on the streets of Reading early Sunday morning as he responded to a call. 
Cletus Rivera was arrested and charged in Wertz's death. 
Officials said Wednesday's burial was the largest to be held at the cemetery in decades. Hundreds of police vehicles escorted Wertz's casket to the Charles Evans Cemetery where the husband, father and 9-year police veteran was laid to rest. 
"One heck of a cop. He was what everybody expects from an officer," said Dennis Hess, the Berks County coroner and a retired police officer. 
Hess was among the many who lined up for Wednesday morning's memorial service at the Sovereign Center in Reading. A sea of men and women in blue -- including Canadian Mounted Police, and officers from as far away as Baltimore and Florida came to pay their respects to their fallen comrade and to support Wertz's widow and two young sons. 
"First time I see anything like this. It's truly amazing the turnout for something like this," said Karl Schemberg, a sheriff. 
"I wanted to come down and see the pageantry. It must be comforting to the family," said Scott Kimball, of Denver in Lancaster County. 
Wertz was the second officer in Reading to die in the line of duty in two years, prompting Hess and others to call for tougher laws on gun control. 
"They have to figure out (some) legislation to get guns off streets. If this isn't stopped right now, this will continue to happen," Hess said. 
A fund has been set up to help Wertz's children go to college. If you want to contribute, send your donation to: 
Wertz Scholarship Fund 
BARTA Berks Federal Credit Union 
1049 Exeter Street, Reading PA 19604

Copyright 2006 by NBC10.com. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed.


----------

